# Game Two: Celtics (1-0) vs. Pistons (1-0)



## agoo

The Celtics will be hoping to avoid having Detroit Rock City be the TD Banknorth Gahden as the defending eastern conference champion Detroit Pistons come to town for some Friday Night basketball.

:curse: 
In addition to having a home crowd behind them, the Celtics and their fans are joyous as they won't have to hear that blithering idiot yell "DEEEEE-TROIT BASKET-BALL" every six ****ing seconds. I did not think it was possible to be less intelligent and more annoying than Willie Maye, but that dude who does the Pistons PA System has found a way. If Detroiters wonder why the country thinks they're all stupid, its not because of the idiots who throw things at Ron Artest. Its that guy...
:curse: 

Now that I have gotten that out of my system, on to the game...

The Detroit Pistons are a lovely squad featuring several players of the highest class. Detroit's lone athletic venture this season was a 108-88 bashing of the gentlemen from Philadelphia. Richard Hamilton led the way with his 37 points on 16-24 shooting (zero three point attempts) to go with six rebounds. Tayshaun Prince, who is quite long, scored 16. Chauncey "I'm the reason why y'all should keep Marcus Banks" Billups had 12 points and ten assists. Ben Wallace (insert clock bell noise) went for 8 points, ten boards, and two blocks. Rasheed Wallace had issues with the fouling and played just 18 minutes and 56 seconds. He finished with 6 points and 6 boards.

The Pistons bench is deep, as one would expect from a championship competitor. Antonio McDyess is the leader of the veteran crew and he finished with 8 points and 9 boards to fill in for Sheed. Maurice Evans had 7 points in 22 minutes. Carlos Arroyo led the offense with 6 points and 8 assists in just 16 minutes. Darko Milicic actually played and hit his only shot to finish with 2 points and 2 boards. Carlos Delfino went for four points as he hit both of his shots.

For the Celtics to win this match up, they will need strong play from their big men to combat the depth of Detroit. Repeat performances by Blount and LaFrentz will be a good start, but Doc and crew will need solid contributions from Big Al, Scalabrine (unlikely), and Perkins. Look for Paul Pierce to rack up the assists passing away from Tayshaun Prince to a slashing Ricky Davis or an open Delonte West.

This game will be a huge test early in the year for the Celtics, but they are forunate it is at home. With the young team they have (the backups who played in the opener have a combined eight years experience, four from Scalabrine alone), anything is possible, particularly with a loud crowd in support.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: GAME TWO: Celtics (1-0) vs. Pistons (1-0)*



agoo101284 said:


> the Celtics and their fans are joyous as they won't have to hear that blithering idiot yell "DEEEEE-TROIT BASKET-BALL" every six ****ing seconds.
> *
> Tayshaun Prince, who is quite long*, scored 16. *Chauncey "I'm the reason why y'all should keep Marcus Banks" Billups* had 12 points and ten assists.
> 
> Darko *Milicic actually played* and hit his only shot to finish with 2 points and 2 boards.
> 
> Repeat performances by Blount and LaFrentz will be a good start, but Doc and crew will need solid contributions from Big Al, *Scalabrine (unlikely)*, and Perkins.



:rofl: No mention of two undefeated teams going at each other? 

Thank God basketball is back.


----------



## Copper

*Re: Game 2: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Should be a good game fellas. Im excited to see how the offense molds under Flip, and whether it detracts from the Pistons callingcard of D. A solid opponent like the Celts will be a good measuring stick as to how well the players have grasped the sysytem.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game 2: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

I wounder if West will be as confident to get blocks on big men when he goes against big Ben. This is a great task for this young group, but I think we have a good chance.

Celtics - 96
Pistons - 88


----------



## DWest Superstar

*Re: Game 2: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Marcus Banks will dominate this game because of his talent on the bench.


----------



## whiterhino

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

This is going to be a hard game, I can't see us winning it but you never know, we are at home and the guys are confident after a nice opening win against the Knicks. I can't wait to see the game. I also have to admit I'm really anxious to see Milicic actually play for them too...interesting.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

I don't think a W is in the cards, but any given team can win on any given night in the NBA...


----------



## Copper

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*



whiterhino said:


> This is going to be a hard game, I can't see us winning it but you never know, we are at home and the guys are confident after a nice opening win against the Knicks. I can't wait to see the game. I also have to admit I'm really anxious to see Milicic actually play for them too...interesting.


 You will get your chance to see D play, one nice thing about Flip is that he has given all the bench guys a new start and is allowing them to earn minutes. I think it can only make our team stronger by developing the bench...and keep an eye out for Delfino...he has got game and is very adept at getting to the rim.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*



Copper said:


> You will get your chance to see D play, one nice thing about Flip is that he has given all the bench guys a new start and is allowing them to earn minutes. I think it can only make our team stronger by developing the bench...and keep an eye out for Delfino...he has got game and is very adept at getting to the rim.


With your current bench, it really doesn't matter if you develop the rest it. The Pistons depth scares me.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

It doesn't scare me. I laugh at it. I feel very good about this game. Defending eastern confrence champs...so what. :raised_ey


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Hamilton is overrated. Pierce is going to shut him down.

Here we go...


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Im starting to love Blount. Nice follow up. We have to run to win.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Nice look from PP to west for the lay in.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

The fast break will ruin them all game.

Nice hustle by ALL OF US. West with the J baby.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

We have to finish all open opps. if we are going to win this game. Everyone seems to be on the same page though. Not a bad few minutes for the defending eastern champs.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Nice drive by p2 but the damn ref made a BS call to take away the bucket.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Nice step away J by Pierce. He needs to heat up QUICK!


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Nice drive by Pierce. He seems to have heated up on my cue.

WEST WITH ANOTHER DAMN BLOCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Nice J by Ricky baby.

Billups with a 3. damn.

Should be our last possesion...

Ricky gets fouled driving...

No score....

BTown - 18
MoTown - 22

End of 1st


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Nice team rebounding. Mostly by reed. We keepin pace though.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

i am sooo pissed that i decided to go online to this forum to say that scalabrine should just stop playing basketballl


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Another rejection by West, WOW.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

West Rejects Ben Wallace!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

THEN WEST WITH THE DUNK!!

Nice pass from ricky


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

The Pistons can't hit anything right now. Looks like I just lost 7k in uCash points.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Did you bet against the C's Aqua?  

Pierce with the travel.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Nice pass from West to Blount for the buzzer beater baby.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*



KingHandles said:


> Did you bet against the C's Aqua?
> 
> Pierce with the travel.


Of course. Pistons are a much better team. lol.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*



aquaitious said:


> Of course. Pistons are a much better team. lol.


I just thought you should know...You have oficially broken my heart...


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*



KingHandles said:


> I just thought you should know...You have oficially broken my heart...



I'll be able to live with that.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*



aquaitious said:


> I'll be able to live with that.


How can you go on with your life acting like we had nothing?

I 4got all about the Ucash betting thing. I want points so I can do something cool 2 my name.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

The Boston Celtics lead the Detroit Pistons by five, 43-38, at the half.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#fa002c">*DETROIT PISTONS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chauncey Billups, PG</td><td>19</td><td>1-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Hamilton, SG</td><td>20</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tayshaun Prince, SF</td><td>19</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasheed Wallace, FC</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ben Wallace, FC</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Carlos Delfino, SG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alex Acker, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lindsey Hunter, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Carlos Arroyo, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darko Milicic, FC</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Amir Johnson, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Maxiell, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maurice Evans, SG</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dale Davis, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio McDyess, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*14-40*</td><td>*2-4*</td><td>*8-12*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*38*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*35.0%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (10)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>20</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>18</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>15</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>19</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>17</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>6</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>6</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*16-42*</td><td>*0-4*</td><td>*11-13*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*28*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*43*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*38.1%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*84.6%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (9)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Thoughts:

Ricky Davis is near amazing with the ball. I think we will be able to get away with Ricky having most of the point guard duties on offense and still guarding the second best wing option on defense. Ricky is perfectly setting up everyone, making nice passes. He was able to find Raef LaFrentz after splitting the defense for an open mid-range jumper (does LaFrentz's camping out in his shooting spot bother anyone besides me?). He also actually penetrated through the Detroit frontcourt for a nice layup at the close of the half. 

Mark Blount also looks terrific out there. Who can argue with three offensive rebounds, eight overall rebounds, and three blocks to go along with thirteen points (5/9 shooting)? He is also active on defense. He is doing a decent job of positioning his body and is quite aware of where the ball is (which is surprising). He was able to get his hands up and swat away a pass at the end of halftime. A little more emotion would be nice, though unlikely.

Delonte West is rebounding and blocking again. I don't expect it from the point guard, but I won't say I don't like it. 

Paul Pierce is Paul Pierce.

LaFrentz, Jefferson, and Scalabrine look lost.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Did Perkins do something wrong last game that he didn't play the 2nd half and has not entered yet this one?


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

I'm not sure.

This game looks pretty sluggish so far, especially on the Detroit offensive end.

Great penetration and finish by Paul Pierce. This is what I like to see. The previous three possessions we relied too much on jump shooting with no ball movement or off-ball movement. By attacking the basket, our jump shots will open up.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Pierce is doin his thing. Keepin us in it!


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Raef With The Prayer! Banks It Home Babayyy!


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Back to back 3's for RAEF *****.

Suck that Mo-Town

Sorry Prem, "I didnt know I couldnt do that"


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Raef LaFrentz drained the buzzer-beating three-pointer...

...and another one!

That is his fourth consecutive made shot. The Celtics are now up three, 54-51.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Richard Hamilton is simply amazing.

One of the first point guard mistakes by Orien Greene: You do not pass back to your trailer while leading the ball up the court in a half-court set, especially if he is a big man and unaware of your pass.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Wallace can't phase Blount.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*



Premier said:


> He is also active on defense. He is doing a decent job of positioning his body and is quite aware of where the ball is (which is surprising). He was able to get his hands up and swat away a pass at the end of halftime.


What I said.

Perkins is in the game.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Perkinsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!

Wallace Is About To Be Shut Down.

Nice J By Ricky


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Al needs to be slapped!

Pierce needs to be put in!


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Oh my.

Greene with a terrific laydown to Al Jefferson, after penetrating, but Jefferson missed the uncontested one-foot layup off the glass.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

The Celtics are trying to be flashy when passing it underneath the basket, but Tayshaun Prince, with his orangutan arms, just keeps on deflecting the pass. 

Take it to the basket, please.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Paul Pierce, an open-court steal, is fouled by Tayshaun Prince.

...and he makes a jumper.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Pierce penetrates and throws a bad dish to Jefferson (at his feet), but Pierce dives for the loose ball; retrieves it; and bounces it to Ricky Davis at halfcourt. Ricky, then penetrates and hits a tough floater.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

66-66 with 5:45 left in the game.

A tough defensive effort by both teams.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

To quote BleedGreen on AIM "That was a big humpfest for that ball"


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

YES!

Delonte with the steal (deflection).

Pierce immediatly attacks the basket, makes contact, and hits the jumper (and one).


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Nuttin but THE TRUTH boi!


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Paul pierce is feelin it, he's got at least 8 pts in the quarter


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Pierce has scored our last 11!!!!


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Rasheed Wallace with the big three-pointer to put the Pistons up one with 2:35 left.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Detroit still up one, but Pierce penetrates and is fouled with 1:16 left.

He makes the first...

...and misses the second.

Tied at 78.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

LaFrentz with the HUGE block on Richard Hamilton.

Pierce fouled on a jumper with 31.8 left.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Pierce getting to the line, unfortunately he's not hitting at his usual rate


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

That's the third time in two games that Pierce has gone 1 for 2 at the line in crucial moments. I'm not saying that he isn't clutch, but Pierce has to start draining his free throws, which I know he can.


----------



## LX

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Mannnnn. Pierce needs to make some free throws.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Rasheed makes it.

Blount makes it (second shot).

Up one!


----------



## LX

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

OMG!!!!! MARK BLOUNT RUMBLIN BUMBLIN FUMBLIN....

And he hits the J!!!


----------



## lempbizkit

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Blount!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Omg Mark Blount!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Mark Blount


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Show some emotion Mark! Show some emotion.


----------



## LX

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Great defense Ricky.....not.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

NO!

Guard the ****ing inbound pass.

Richard Hamilton wins the game. Derek Fisher v2.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

I'm not a fan of Rip at all, but that's one hell of a clutch play.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Dumb Fing Coaching Move Not Covering The Inbound Pass


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

I have no idea why LaFrentz wasn't guarding the inbound pass. Ben Wallace is not going to do anything. The Celtics, Doc Rivers, dropped the ball.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*



damn it

I hate you hamilton


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

One hell of a game.

aqua award: Paul Pierce, the guy gave it his all tonight. Stupid FT's though. He's usually clutch with those...

aqua rating: 10/10. Back to back 10's. Not bad. One very exciding game.


----------



## LX

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Excuse me while I go puke.


----------



## lolac101

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Doc just took full blame for the loss in his press conference. He wanted to cover the lob instead of the inbound.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*



lolac101 said:


> Doc just took full blame for the loss in his press conference. He wanted to cover the lob instead of the inbound.



He keeps taking the balme, yet doesn't do anything about it. :-/


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Man...

I need a life. I actually got teary at that ****.  Devastation. 

Cant win em all...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*



lolac101 said:


> Doc just took full blame for the loss in his press conference. He wanted to cover the lob instead of the inbound.



i couldve told him to cover the inbound before the play even happened...Christian Laetner anyone??


----------



## banner17

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Everyone in the damn building, but apparently Doc, knew the Pistons were going to go to RIP off a screen. With .8 to play its really the only option you got for a getting a good look and release at the basket - to inbound the ball to someone rolling off a screen. 

If I was Blount - I'd punch Doc in the face.


----------



## Richie Rich

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

i called it and i am sure you guys did too..of course RIP is getting the ball and if he wasnt open they woulda thrown up a lob towards the basket and hope one of the wallace's tips it in..my question: shouldn't justin reed have come in to cover RIP? you cannot blame ricky he got like triple screened, but they brought reed in earlier and he did fairly well..ah ****e im just mad noone really f'ed up rip jus got open and hit it in: it sux that when he put it up i knew it was going in..and it's only the 2nd game and i really almost had a tear..heartbreaker..but i guess you must think positive from this..positive positive positive..but we need pierce to get his FT's back wtf is up with that?


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

I don't blame anyone but Doc Rivers.

Sure, we could've used Pierce's free throws, but then again, what if Al Jefferson made that easy layup or what if Delonte West hit that jumper.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game Two: Boston Celtics (1-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (1-0) - 11/4/05*

Did Pierce choke away MORE FT's? I was out drinking tonight and when I saw the highlights, well, let's just say the digital camera caught me when I saw Blount make that shot and when I saw Hamilton make his. Maybe I'll post them. Great contrast in utter utopia and complete anguish.


----------



## KingHandles

I wouldn't say he choked, I would say he just had an off night at the line, because he never really started to hit them. He got elbowed in the eye and had to shoot, I think that messed with his rhythm. He may have choked just a little bit though.

And also you can't blame Pierce for the loss in any way, shape, or form, because if it wasn't for him, we would have never been in the game.


----------



## Richie Rich

KingHandles said:


> I wouldn't say he choked, I would say he just had an off night at the line, because he never really started to hit them. He got elbowed in the eye and had to shoot, I think that messed with his rhythm. He may have choked just a little bit though.
> 
> And also you can't blame Pierce for the loss in any way, shape, or form, because if it wasn't for him, we would have never been in the game.


agreed add me to dwest


----------



## LanierFan

You guys are being too hard on Rivers. The real problem was that an inexperienced team started celebrating too early and lost focus before the final play. And Hamilton's shot was only obvious in hindsight. Billups, Sheed and Rip have all taken that shot before for the Pistons.


----------



## P-Dub34

> And also you can't blame Pierce for the loss in any way, shape, or form, because if it wasn't for him, we would have never been in the game.


Ah, I'm not blaming Paul, because from all accounts he was excellent all night. But that's the second night in a row that he's missed some key FT's...


----------



## GloryDays

Doc Rivers took the blame in the media because he had no choice.
He however gave his team a speech about how being in the game wasn't a moral victory and blamed them for not winning it.

The Celtics will not go anywhere with Glenn Rivers as a coach.


----------



## P-Dub34

> He however gave his team a speech about how being in the game wasn't a moral victory and blamed them for not winning it.


Link...? Proof?


----------



## GloryDays

P-Dub34 said:


> Link...? Proof?


Read the last quote
http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=110521

He didn't come out and take blame. He was asked who was at fault and he said
"if you are going to blame anyone blame me" 
That isn't taking responsibility at all. It is placating to the media.

The stupid comments out of Kendrick Perkins mouth in this article are classic.
This kid isn't very bright at all.


----------



## P-Dub34

Saying "blame me" is a clear indication that he is accepting the blame. There is nothing in this article that backs your claim of Rivers blaming the team, only that Rivers says the moral victory stuff is unacceptable, which I totally agree with. When you stop playing for the W and just settle for a "moral victory", well...

Please stop making me defend Doc Rivers. It's nauseating.


----------



## KingHandles

P-Dub34 said:


> Ah, I'm not blaming Paul, because from all accounts he was excellent all night. But that's the second night in a row that he's missed some key FT's...


Not everything I say is directed at you:clown:

I was just making the fact clear that he could not be blamed.


----------

